# Fondling of Teacher on Cell Phone Video Leads to Investigation



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Fondling of Teacher on Cell Phone Video Leads to Investigation*

An Italian high school teacher has become the focus of an investigation after a cell phone video surfaced of a number of underage male students fondling her during class.


----------

